# AMZNPS Cold Smoked Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2012)

Have my AMZNPS with apple pellets inside my Master Forge smoker doing some cheese today.

Here are 2 blocks of swiss and one mild cheddar. Gotta replenish my cheese stash.








AMZNPS with apple inside my MF.







AMZNPS Smoking away.


----------



## jrod62 (May 14, 2012)

Did some yesterday. I put ice packs around them to make sure i didn't have a mess when i open the smoker up.
How long are you going to smoke them?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Did some yesterday. I put ice packs around them to make sure i didn't have a mess when i open the smoker up.
> How long are you going to smoke them?


Bout 2 hours. Only heat is from the AMZNPS. I dont do ice cuz it creates moisture.


----------



## baja traveler (May 14, 2012)

I did Pepper Jack and Mild Cheddar just over a week ago. Started handing out samples to friends and family this past weekend to rave reviews. I just love that AMNPS - allows me to smoke stuff I never would have considered in the past...

Got my Frog Mats in the mail on Saturday also! Next on the agenda are nuts.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2012)

Baja Traveler said:


> I did Pepper Jack and Mild Cheddar just over a week ago. Started handing out samples to friends and family this past weekend to rave reviews. I just love that AMNPS - allows me to smoke stuff I never would have considered in the past...
> 
> Got my Frog Mats in the mail on Saturday also! Next on the agenda are nuts.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinhusker (May 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2012)

I think these cheeses are done with smoke. Going to rest at room temp for couple hours then vac sealed for the summer.


----------



## scarbelly (May 14, 2012)

Looks great Rick - I love the AMNPS and cheese


----------



## frosty (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful work!  Good luck!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2012)

Out of vac bags so i had to use some ziplock vac bags until i can get to pajama mart.


----------



## handsonfire (May 15, 2012)

Heck...I can't leave non-smoked cheese alone very long, never mind those delicious treats!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 15, 2012)

Yeah , about 3 weeks is all I can stand. And I'm supposed to be the patient one...


----------



## meddling kids (May 17, 2012)

Frogmats has the worst website I have seen in a long time. I wanted to find out more info and see a picture. So much for that.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 17, 2012)

Meddling Kids said:


> Frogmats has the worst website I have seen in a long time. I wanted to find out more info and see a picture. So much for that.


I dont buy direct from them. My friend owns a patio/pool store and carries frogmats. No i dont work for him or get anything, just like to send him business.

http://www.yardandpool.com/High-Temperature-Jerky-Drying-Screen-p/hitempjrky.htm

Here are the FMs

Left is a new one. Right is 4 years old. They are NFS and safe.







I use them on my Bradley racks.







Supposed to take 400* but i had one start to burn the edge at 380*


----------



## baja traveler (May 17, 2012)

They seem to be some sort of fiber mat with a teflon coating. Can't use them over open flame, but they will take the typical heat generated in the smoker.

They are difficult to find, but I found some larger size frog mats on sale here: http://www.bbqproshop.com/frogmats-10-x-14.html

These I can cut in half length wise and fit the full shelf of my smoker. I ordered two, so now I have four full shelves of coverage to handle just about anything. Years ago I tried to smoke Sardines, and could have used something like this.


----------



## sub-80 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there any reason why these racks are necessary?  Just curious.

I was just planning on placing the cheese right on the kettle grill rack.  Of there is a reason this shouldn't be done, I'd like to know...thanks..


----------



## baja traveler (Jun 6, 2012)

You definitely don't need frogmats for cheese. I don't use mine for cheese at all - they go right on the rack.  In the picture below you can see the outline of my racks in the cheese - I think it gives a nice pattern, so I place that side out on the clear side of the vacuum bag.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

Another awesome smoke Rick!!

Many times, guys will smoke cheese for too long, and then wonder why the cheese tastes like an ashtray

2 - 2 1/2 hours is good for me, and I usually use mild wood like Apple or Peach.

TJ


----------



## franko (Jun 7, 2012)

Todd -- Do you light both ends of your amnps for cheese, or just one?


----------



## ritamcd (Jun 7, 2012)

I use the mats from the craft store .. Plastic canvas mats .. they work awesome for both cheese and for dehydrating smaller things .. just a suggestion because they are wicked cheap


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Another awesome smoke Rick!!
> 
> Many times, guys will smoke cheese for too long, and then wonder why the cheese tastes like an ashtray
> 
> ...


Have you (or anyone else) ever use the Pitmaster Choice Pellets for cheese?


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

franko said:


> Todd -- Do you light both ends of your amnps for cheese, or just one?


One end burning is plenty of smoke


RitaMcD said:


> I use the mats from the craft store .. Plastic canvas mats .. they work awesome for both cheese and for dehydrating smaller things .. just a suggestion because they are wicked cheap


Do you have a pic?

What's the mats used for?

We have many craft stores around here, and I bet one of them has something that will work

Much Cheaper than Frog Mats!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Have you (or anyone else) ever use the Pitmaster Choice Pellets for cheese?


Yes, I've smoked cheese with Pitmaster's Choice

It's not as strong of smoke flavor as 100% hickory

I like Apple because it's a lighter wood for smoking


----------

